# Man Lives In A Boeing 727 In The Woods Because He Can



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2014)

Deep in the Oregon woods and rolling hills outside the Portland suburbs, where orchards dot the landscape, a Boeing 727 appears to have landed at the top of a steep dirt driveway encircled by towering pines. For Bruce Campbell, it is home.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...eing-727_n_5464613.html?utm_hp_ref=weird-news


----------



## nan (Jun 10, 2014)

That would be a great way to live,nice and quiet and in beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't beat it...no takeoffs...no landings!


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 10, 2014)

I was disappointed that there was not one single photo of the inside.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I was disappointed that there was not one single photo of the inside.



Lois. try this link, it shows the guy and the inside.....ya might need a boarding pass. 
http://rt.com/usa/164856-plane-oregon-bruce-campbell/


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Meanderer. I peeked inside. I'm not impressed with the interior.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Thanks Meanderer. I peeked inside. I'm not impressed with the interior.


Yeah...it's kinda plane!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Yeah...it's kinda plane!



Drum roll, cymbal clash.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Thanks Meanderer. I peeked inside. I'm not impressed with the interior.



Me either ... looks like a Man Cave.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

...with WINGS....don't forget the wings!


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 13, 2014)

I love it!


----------

